# Cecil laid another egg-Cont. from thread titled eggs changing color



## melissasue1968 (Jun 16, 2005)

Cecil laid another egg! But she is just standing in the nest box...What should I do now? Should I try to rig up an incubator??? How would I do that? We really want these eggs to hatch!
Thanks, Melissa
(From other thread titled eggs changing color)


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

From what I have learn't and seen with my homers they lay one egg a day before the other one and pretty much leave it be for the first while.


----------



## melissasue1968 (Jun 16, 2005)

They have two eggs now, but she is still not sitting on them. It's quite hot here. The low at night is around 88F. The high around 120F. Is this hot enough to start the eggs incubating without her sitting on them? Will they start to develop in the heat of the day and then die at night if the temp goes down to 88F? Should I bring them in and make an incubator?
Sorry for all the questions, I am just desperately wanting to save these babies, if indeed they are fertile.
Thanks, Melissa


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Then they should be sitting, but I cannot help you there as I am newish to this as well. I wish you luck and hopefully someone will be online soon.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Melissa,


I'd think just leave 'em be...the Birds likely know what they are doing.

If these are young Birds who have never done this before, be patient anyway, and if for some reason these to not hatch, the next round will likely do so.

When it is hot like where you are, ( and where I am) they may not sit on them quite so completely as they will in cooler climes - the eggs only need to be a certain temperature roughly, and the Bird uses it's own judgement to have it in that range by how they sit or hover over them. In this case, to ensure the eggs are not too warm, where usually they are concerned about them being warm-enough.

Best wishes,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Well so hopefully they are doing that - I really wish you well though I can remember how I felt with my first eggs the 18 days was a nightmare - it felt like a year


----------

